# Jessica Simpson: Riesiger Glitzer-Babybauch



## Stefan102 (9 Jan. 2012)

​
Jessica Simpson (31) hat uns bis jetzt mit allerlei Informationen rund um ihre Schwangerschaft gefüttert. Teilweise durfte man da sogar etwas mehr erfahren, als einem vielleicht lieb gewesen wäre. Auch mit ihrem Babybauch handhabt es die Blondine ziemlich ähnlich. Wo andere werdende Mamas auf weite Walle-Kleider umsteigen, trägt Jessica nun erst recht alles, was eng und auffällig ist. Denn sie will allen zeigen, wie schön eine schwangere Frau sein kann – in ihrer vollen Pracht.

Nun zeigte sich die Sängerin auf einer Veranstaltung in L.A., in der sie wieder alles andere tat, als ihre süße Baby-Kugel unter weiten Klamotten zu verstecken. In einem hautengen, schwarzen Glitzer-Kleid präsentierte Jessica allen ihren unglaublichen Kuller-Bauch. Auch auf die Killer-Heels verzichtete die Sängerin dabei nicht. Jessica berichtete auf dem Event, dass sie während ihrer ganzen Schwangerschaft nicht ein einziges Mal in der Schwangeren-Abteilung eines Mode-Geschäftes gestöbert hätte. Sie würde einfach größere Größen einkaufen, da die Umstandsmode nicht ihrem Geschmack entspräche. Deshalb will sie sich auch, sobald es ihr möglich ist, an eine Schwangeren-Kollektion wagen.

Na da sind wir ja gespannt. Aber jetzt freuen wir uns erst einmal darauf, dass das Baby kommt und wir sind gespannt, was der oder die Kleine dann tragen darf. 

Die tollen Bilder von Jessica im Glitzer-Kleid findet Ihr hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ll-star-party-los-angeles-06-01-2012-x15.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

